
Verizon workers can now be fired if they fix copper phone lines - velodrome
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/10/verizon-workers-can-now-be-fired-if-they-fix-copper-phone-lines/
======
tsomctl
Cell phone sound quality is noticeably worse than a pots line or T1. I
purposely use a landline when I need to make an important call. Presumably the
call quality of VoiceLink is the same as normal cell phones, which is why
modems (ie fax, alarms) don't work.

~~~
hga
Or "adequate" VoIP, e.g. Linux 4.3.0.37 on Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty on a very
modest AT&T DSL line. When I account for differences in instruments,
Sennheiser headset vs. an old wireless phone system with an indifferent
speaker, easily equal, and indeed noticeably a lot better than most any cell
call (although maybe my Nexus 5X Project Fi calls going over local WiFi to a
POTS line are pretty good, I'll have to start paying attention).

(And I'm glad I've moved out of Verizon to AT&T (!!!) territory, AT&T is
seriously inconsistent about their DSL services, but here I got what seems to
be a solid U-verse Internet installation in less than 24 hours after closing
on the house I just moved to.)

------
aeharding
What's the problem here? If the wireless alternative is available, it's used.
Otherwise, the copper phone line is repaired.

